

Ask HN: Do You Talk to Strangers? - akumpf
http://luunr.com/?go

======
herbert12
Not intentionally, but I probably should.

I often have the best experiences when I'm forced to talk to someone I don't
know, but it's always a bit too awkward for me at first.

